# Should I switch to AT&T Uverse for my internet?



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

I know this should probably go in the Networking board, but this isn't really a problem. I'm asking for other peoples' opinions of U-Verse, so I kind of figured it would fit here.

I just got off the phone from a ten minute call with an AT&T service rep trying to get me on U-Verse. We recently got our internet restored after a long hiatus. The internet had been fully disconnected, so they had to sign us up as if we were new customers. Our plan is old (10+ years), and AT&T is trying to funnel all their internet service into U-Verse. That's what I was told by the tech that got us reconnected. However, I was reconnected under the old plan since U-Verse requires new equipment and stuff. This led to me having to wait a few days before getting reconnected (they had to override the disconnect on my previous order). But since the reinstatement, things have been going smoothly.

However, when I'm getting a call from a REALLY persistent rep trying to get me to switch over, I'm wondering what I'm missing. This lady tried to trumpet that I'd get more speed and my online gaming would never cut out in the middle of a session. I'm on 3 Megabit (maximum) service right now, and my plan costs around 15 a month (deal they're doing; it goes back to 40 next year). My concern is the fees of getting the new equipment and switching my service. The lady said the equipment would be free, but I never asked about the second thing. So, is there anyone out there that had a really old plan that switched to U-Verse Internet? How did it go?

My computer information:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1526 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 35055 MB, Free - 13408 MB; D: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 224094 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc. , 0M3918, , ..CN708214B5049M.
Antivirus: AntiVir Desktop, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Quality of service depends a lot on whether the fiber optic line runs to a cabinet at the edge of the neighborhood, or end of your street, or right up to your building. From that point it is usually twisted pair wire to your U-Verse equipment, so the length and quality of that wire is important. Sadly the sales reps don't tell you this detail, they just tell you about the wonderful high speed fiber optic network part. This is one of those things where It is best to ask neighbors near you what they think.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

She didn't even say part of it was fiber optic. Just kept saying it'll be faster. Along with the "no games will cut out" part. So persistent. I told her "I'm fine, I'll look into it later" SEVEN times. I really need to reassess my politeness.

Your advice is good, but the only neighbor I really know has cable internet. Instead of asking around, do you think if I call ATT and hit them with the info you're providing me, they'll tell me where the Fiber Optic cable is and I can make my own decision? I mean, they probably can't tell me exactly where a box is, but maybe they can tell me the area. That is, if they don't lie through their teeth.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I believe all U-Verse services are fiber optic.

While taking into account Frank's advice, in general (but not always) fiber will be better than any other comparably priced service out there.

What's the price difference and the promised speeds for the U-Verse connection? $40/month is a lot for a 3 meg service...I pay about $30 for my 3 Meg DSL, and even that's a little high compared to cable (but there's no cable here, so it's what I'm stuck with).


----------

